
Describe your Project the Y Combinator Way - hesseldijkstra
https://medium.com/the-fifty-blog/describe-your-project-the-y-combinator-way-3bf31c15c54c
======
raltok
Hi everyone,

We’re launching a live course on software startup formation with Shawn Kung,
Venture Partner at AV8 Ventures, a VC firm based in Silicon Valley. He’s also
an angel investor at Y Combinator Demo Day as well as a Stanford Lecturer. The
course includes:

\- 6 weekly live lectures with Shawn and all the other students (2h each)

\- Guest speakers (founders & investors from Shawn’s network)

\- 1-1 office hours

\- Unlimited Q&A on the course private Slack channel

\- Startup mini project where students will form teams and pitch a business
idea to Shawn

\- Lifetime access to Shawn’s Slack channel & private LinkedIn group for
alumni

We are 75% full. Class is capped at 50 students. The live course will kick off
on July 23. Schedule for the lectures is 5-7pm PT.

Link: [https://flatwyse.com/venture-startup-
formation](https://flatwyse.com/venture-startup-formation)

